
Google Buys Picnik Online Photo-Editing Site - chaostheory
http://www.pcworld.com/article/190434/google_buys_picnik_online_photoediting_site.html
======
ashishbharthi
Duplicate: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1159697>

